# This might be interesting.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2631517/126006637/fugitives


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What are you trying today there Kev.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

???


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I liked it but get so frustrated when tv producers pad out these programmes by keep repeating bits we have already seen!


Glad to see they do not give up on bringing low lifes to justice


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too Pat, if they don't have enough material to make a full program then don't make it, but it seems to be the way almost all programs are made these days, although I did start watching a new Netflix original the other day, and it went straight into the action, no previously rubbish, the titles took maybe 15 seconds on screen, mostly the voices were not muffled, a true joy to watch, it was quite well done too, with good effects and acting for a change, and no next time clips at the end, and no adverts.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"I did start watching a new Netflix original the other day"

What was it?

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Tony, I thought I'd put it in :roll:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230854/

https://123movies.is/film/the-expanse-season-1-7174/ with VPN if you don't have netflix, season two has just been released.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds alright that Kev, might give it a go.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It does take a bit of following, it takes place in space, on Mars, earth, space stations etc, quite fast paced too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just noticed it can be downloaded too, so I'll be watching it in the car tomorrow while I wait outside the hospital, magic our Maurice.

Anyone know how long these downloads stay active, I can't find any info on the Netflix site.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> *It does take a bit of following,* it takes place in space, on Mars, earth, space stations etc, quite fast paced too.


Is you saying I is to thick to follow it or wot?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never say that, too personal ☺☺


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Feel free Kev. I get abused all day long on forums especially FC. Why should you be any different? 

I caught a bit of that Fugitive thing in the gym by the way just now. Quite interesting. Good to see the euro police forces working together to catch these scumbags


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Puters broke again huh ☺☺☺


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It does take a bit of following, it takes place in space, on Mars, earth, space stations etc, quite fast paced too.


I'm keeping up with it so far, bing watching, currently on episode 6, while I wait for a phone call from the hospital to pick up Jan up

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not bad at all is it, I did wonder if Netflix could produce anything worth watching, and they have, I'm on episode 8.

What I'm confused by, is I can see series 2 on the 123 link, but not on Netflix? ??


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That's me finished, 

Kev, check out "Designated Survivor" 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> That's me finished,
> 
> Kev, check out "Designated Survivor"
> 
> tony


Ta, what did you think of expanse? Check out Chappie, little slow at start then goes barking mad.

Will look at D'S. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cant make up my mind about The Expanse. Two things from episode 1. How is shagging in zero gravity in the air possible? We need to know and why have iPhones not come on much in over 200 years? (and still have cracked screens).

The mumbling American voices nearly caused me to switch off. Does it improve?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Cant make up my mind about The Expanse. Two things from episode 1. How is shagging in zero gravity in the air possible? We need to know and why have iPhones not come on much in over 200 years? (and still have cracked screens).
> 
> The mumbling American voices nearly caused me to switch off. Does it improve?


No staying power some folk, SpecSavers do deaf aids now, and yes it does improve.

Watched Captain Phillips in the car today, somali Maersk line hijack movie with Mr Hanks, quite good


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes its quite a good film that. He is good in Sully as well which is worth a look. That Designated Survivor Gemmy recommended looks good as well, might give that a go later. Ill try another episode of The Expanse. I much prefer the cable TV productions though really. More swearing, sex and violence. 

Been watching "Rescue me" recently. There are 7 seasons of that. All about New York fire fighters post 9/11. Funny and at times awkward and disturbing but good stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Finally got through The Expanse, last 2 were hard work, Currently on Episode 5 of Designated Survivor, seems quite good, series one not aired fully yet so may have to wait for last one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I watched all of Designated Survivor and thought it was the cheesiest corniest piece of American Clap trap ever but at the same time I couldnt stop watching it . Did you notice not a single swear word, ever yet its ok to show someone getting their head blown off. Its my bug bear with mainstream American stuff which is why I prefer the cable and online networks. Its not exactly "Homeland" though is it which is fantastic?

Not gone back to The Expanse yet, may not bother.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Finally got through The Expanse, last 2 were hard work, Currently on Episode 5 of Designated Survivor, seems quite good, series one not aired fully yet so may have to wait for last one.


The continuation of the D S has restarted, every Thurs at 9.oopm

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just caught the latest DS, still quite good.

I'm also watching Travelers, also good, Aquarius, seems okay only watched one, but it may be a one series wonder, Dunno if anyone watched Californication, a really funny if a bit spicy one, JUst found Rock and chips Prequel to only fools n horses, Breaking bad which you need to get past the first two, then it kicks in, & the Royle family sadly featuring Caroline Aherne RIP, but a seriously funny show, but onlt the1st 3 series for some reason, hate it when you don't get the full monty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

www.vulture.com/2017/03/whats-new-on-netflix-april-2017.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

anyone been watching Falling Skies on Netflix, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falling_Skies

I'm into series 3 and it's been very well done.


----------

